# Ts350 blade arbor on a ts400



## camel2019 (Sep 26, 2022)

Will they interchange I have a ts400 that I bought cheap and is missing the blade arbor/guard I have TS350/ts360 parts sitting here.


----------



## cscltd (Sep 28, 2022)

The arbors or blade washers will fit. But I think the guard and arm assembly is different


----------



## camel2019 (Sep 28, 2022)

cscltd said:


> The arbors or blade washers will fit. But I think the guard and arm assembly is different


Ok looks like I’m hunting one down I tired it last night and the arm is different.


----------



## sawpartsplus (Oct 6, 2022)

I have the 12” and 14” guards for the ts400 if yours still looking?


----------



## camel2019 (Oct 7, 2022)

sawpartsplus said:


> I have the 12” and 14” guards for the ts400 if yours still looking?


I need the arm/bearing and arbor more then anything as mine is missing that. I have a 12 inch guard or 2 here.


----------



## sawpartsplus (Oct 8, 2022)

camel2019 said:


> I need the arm/bearing and arbor more then anything as mine is missing that. I have a 12 inch guard or 2 here.


Shoot me a message, I have a few of the supper arm’s available as well,


----------

